

HN'er DanielBMarkham creates blog capturing summaries of libertarian news items - DanielBMarkham
http://freedom-or-safety.com/blog/

======
DanielBMarkham
The purpose of this is to capture a quick (2-4 paragraph) summary of a current
news or opinion piece of interest to libertarians. I keep seeing more and more
pieces of interest to us, and so many of them are so exaggerated that you have
to wade through 500 words of text to get to about 2 sentences of substance. By
summarizing, busy people can get the gist of what's going on without wasting
their time. I also have a convenient place for a history of everything that's
happening. I feel like this is all heading somewhere.

For those of you interested in this sort of thing, hope you like it!

(Where possible, sources are indicated in the title. Links are provided back
to the original articles for those with more time on their hands.)

